# Not wanting to play outside



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if it is b/c we got him in late fall and was pretty much inside, but Jack WILL NOT play outside. I bought new toys just for outside play and he will not touch them. He will play fetch in the house but not outside. If I sit with him outside he will stay by the back door. I try to interactive with him but he rans to me then to the back door. I will throw the ball and sometimes he runs to it and sometimes he wont. When he does run to it he acts like he is going to pick it up and then runs to the back door. When I let him out to potty and walk away from the door he just sits at the back door until he is let in. I just let him out to get some fresh air while I type this and take a quick shower and when I peeked out the window he is sitting next to the stairs not moving. He will sit there for a few mins and let walk to the back door look in and this go sit by the stairs. 
Yesterday when my husband was mowing he was running around it and he used to be afraid of it. So, maybe if I keep up on trying to get him to interact maybe he will come around. Jack is kind of panzy. The funny thing is, is when we are out at my mom's he is fearless. I dont get it. 
Is there something that I did or didnt do? How can I get him to enjoy the outside?


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

My v Percy does not like to go out in the back garden if its a cool day just sits by the door or puts his paws up on window to let us know he is their!. Its probably just because your inside and he wants to be with you.!! 
With the play just keep at it I'm sure he will come round, it took me three months to get percy to play tug still not his favorite past time,he his completely obsessed with his tennis ball.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Try leaving he back door open when in the back yard. that way, Jack won't feel "trapped" there. Also try and spend some time out there is it's not too cold. Take out yummy treats and some play toys and stay out there for a good hour or more with Jack. Make it a fun time, explore with him, romp around the grass with him, play tug. He will soon start to associate the back yard with fun and want to spend more time there.

Just keep at it, he'll catch on soon enough........


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The dog I had just prior to Willie was stung by bees when she was young. For the rest of her life, she was terrified of bees and never forgot! She was a three-season dog. She just plain hated the outdoors when bees were around, but she was fine during the Fall, Winter, and Spring.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, we had some progress tonight. After Jack had dinner I took him for some off leash running at the ball diamonds. We used the softball fields instead this time. As we were running and learning in the outfield came across a softball. I picked it up and Jack came running to me, didnt even call him. He sat, he knows to sit when he wants something. SO, I threw it and he chased after it and brought it back. Finally, playing fetch outside!!. Did this for about 30mins. Then went back to running around. Took him for a walk after off leash time and then to the backyard for some more play time. And he played fetch in the backyard too!! I took the softball home with me. I tried to play with a tennis ball and he wasnt having it. Glad I found that softball. NOW, if I could just get Jack to walk on the leash correctly!!! :-\


----------

